# Epoxy Ring Bowl



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been playing around with epoxy on and off for several months. I have done several bowls with this style epoxy ring but was not happy with them. This 9" bowl is worth posting. It is Poplar with a red epoxy ring that goes through the wood. It has a CA finish. Still a couple of things to work on, but this weekend I made a major step to making this method work.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's cool!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good work ,John. How about a picture of the bottom. This really is very nice. I know Nary must really like it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A work of art.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing fancy.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow!now I am really impressed! Great job. You have come a long way.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like it and even more with the ring!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

